# Pics of my progressions



## BanterBusMum

I tested really early i know but I was feeling off! Turns out what I thought might was something WAS something. I cant be exactly sure when I ovd because I wasn't temping but I am gauging it by ovulation pain.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression! Congratulations :)


----------

